# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  شاهد أهداف مباراة السودان وكينيا

## مريخابي مووووت

*فاز السودان بهدفين مقابل هدف
ضمن بطولة LG
ألف مبروك ومزيدا من الانتصارات


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور علي الاهداف يا مريخابي تسلم الايادي
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
الف مبروك صقور الجديان
وللامام يارب
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تشكر يا مريخابى ياراقى
وشكراً مازدا والمنتخب الجديد 
نتمنى ان يواصل الانتصارات
*

----------


## najma

*مشكوور
لكن والله الجو عند الكينين
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووور
و مبروك لمنتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*شكرا  حبيبنا 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*شكرا ياغالى
ومبررررررررروك
*

----------


## sinary

*شكرا   يا صفوة    ومبروك للسودان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووووك ياسودان العزة والشموخ
*

----------


## مناوي

*كلهم   مواسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  
 كينيا وال ,,,,,,,
*

----------

